# Is this a "Diamond Rhom"?



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Just curious if you guys think this would be a Black Diamond rhom. First 2 pics were taken with flash-3rd with no flash.

thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Please read this: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=85762


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

depends on your definition of "diamond rhom".


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> depends on your definition of "diamond rhom".


I know but it was sold to me as a Diamond Rhom and I have someone interested in buying it from me if it would be a Diamond Rhom. I told him that everyone would say it depends how I see it. Just was curious to see who thinks it has the "Diamond Rhom" appearance that's all.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

hastatus said:


> Please read this: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=85762


Would you say it looks more like the Rio Araguaia or the Rio Xingu Black Piranha???
The pic with the hook in the mouth of the Araguaia looks very, very similar. The Xingu is pretty close too but the black spot on mine isn't as dark as the one in that pic. Thanks.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It looks like anything you want to call it.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Who cares what it's called... hes a great lookin fish!


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Who cares what it's called... hes a great lookin fish!


No doubt about it.


----------

